# Mini Mill owner who also have a Rotary Table



## Jim Dobson (Oct 17, 2013)

What Rotary Table did you purchase for your Mini Mill? Have you mounted a 3 or 4 jaw chuck to the Rotary Table? If so, what chuck and type did you mount (and how did you mount it?)


 Thanks

 Jim


----------



## Chucketn (Oct 17, 2013)

I have an X2 mini mill and I purchased a Vertex 4" Rotary Table for it. 
I turned a copy of the spindle nose on my 7 x 14 Micromark lathe and attached it to a MT2 taper with dutchmen screws. The MT2 taper fits the center hole of the Vertex and allows use of the lathe chucks and face plate on the RT. The taper is held in the center hole by a drawbolt and washer turned to fit the TR. Works for me...
I think I have pictures somewhere. If not, I'll take some and post later. Shop is in termoil at the moment, as I'm upgrading my electrics.

Chuck


----------



## billooms (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a LittleMachineShop #1810 which I use on my Grizzly G8689 mini-mill. It includes an adapter plate to which I can mount the 3-jaw chuck from my G8688 mini-lathe. Works great. The LMS pages generally have a tab labeled "compatibility" which gives a lot of information about what other machines their products work with.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you both for the replies. 

Chuck I would really appreciate the photos if it isn't to much of a bother.


----------



## Chucketn (Oct 17, 2013)

Jim, I'll do that. Just give me a day or to to finish the wiring upgrade in my garage/shop. Right now, I couldn't find the parts to photograph, or have the light to take photos. If you haven't heard from me by Sunday, remind me.
I have a friend comming to help me tomorrow.
I even have a similar project in process to add the spindle nose to a R8 spindle from a parted out X2.


Chuck


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Chuck, I hope your re-wiring goes well for you.


----------

